# Enduro im Saarland



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2009)

Serwatz, Jünger....

An alle Saarländer und die es werden wollen:

Wo im Saarland kann man so richtig flowige Endurotrails finden? Technisch anspruchsvoll, Downhills, `n bisschen Up.... Felsen, Wurzeln...

greetz, Andy


----------



## gemorje (28. August 2009)

Kirkel, St. Ingbert, Weißkirchen, Kreis WND (Premiumwanderwege),...da gibts einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Kirkel, St. Ingbert, Weißkirchen, Kreis WND (Premiumwanderwege),...da gibts einiges



Kirkel, da wohn ich ... also, da bin ich mehr als genug unterwegs. IGB natürlich auch.

Weisskirchen und WND, muss ich mal schauen. Da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus..

Aso, ich stelle zur Zeit ne Endurorunde in Riegelsberg zusammen. Falls jemand Lust auf sowas hat, ich werd demnäxt ne kleine Tour starten.


----------



## freeeze (29. August 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Aso, ich stelle zur Zeit ne Endurorunde in Riegelsberg zusammen. Falls jemand Lust auf sowas hat, ich werd demnäxt ne kleine Tour starten.



sau geil. stell die umbedingt mal online komme aus Riegelsberg hab bisher leider noch keine tollen trails gefunden außer ein paar kurze im urwald...


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2009)

ei kuhl. schonmal einer.

wenn ich se fertig habe, geb ich bescheid.


----------



## cpetit (29. August 2009)

Ich will auch.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. August 2009)

Hab noch so´n 130mm Fully in der Garage stehen, ich würd auch kommen.

VG aus IGB
Marco


----------



## regenrohr (29. August 2009)

In Weiskirchen der Hochwaldpfad, die Höhentour und der 2-Täler-Weg sind ganz angenehm zum fahren und lassen sich recht einfach miteinander verbinden, wenn's länger sein darf, kann man vorher auch noch den Felsenweg und Bergener mit dran hängen, da sind die Abfahrten allerdings nur dezent vertreten....

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bergener (geht noch ein gutes Stück weiter runter, aber mit'm Hardtail hat mich der Mut schnell verlassen):


----------



## HardRock07 (29. August 2009)

Hi Ho!

Also wenn du mit der tour soweit bist, kannste mich auch schon mal als Mitfahrer eintragen 


MfG Manu


----------



## Jobal (31. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus, stell die Tour mal rein, wenn se fertig ist. Wäre auch am Start.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Koohgie (6. September 2009)

spicheren gibts auch was nettes im wald....einmal richtung sb, und dann noch richtung forbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2009)

jemand bock auf eine spontane all mountain/enduro-tour in der riegelsberger gegend?
ich mach jetzt feierabend und fahre heim, dann gugg ich nochmal hier rein.
20min habts ihr zeit


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Checker!
Wie weit bisstn mit der Tour?


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Oktober 2009)

ei, hallo meischda 

lieg mit ner mandelentzündung flach.... dieses wochenende schonmal nicht. aber im laufe der nächsten woche/wochenende gehma mal fahren, würd ich sagen....


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung!


----------



## cpetit (16. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es was neues?


----------



## dhill (16. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren?
Mein Freund ist eben abgesprungen und allein ist macht net so viel Fun.
Gruß Sascha.
Christian kein Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (17. Oktober 2009)

dhill schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren?
> Mein Freund ist eben abgesprungen und allein ist macht net so viel Fun.
> Gruß Sascha.
> Christian kein Bock?




Bock schon, habe aber morgen schon was anderes vor.  
Vielleicht hast du ja morgen Bock auf die Pfalz.


----------



## dhill (17. Oktober 2009)

Soll irgendwie nicht sein. Muss morgen früh noch Notrufmäßig ner guten Freundin umziehen helfen.
Wo geht´s denn hin Rodalben?


----------



## cpetit (17. Oktober 2009)

Ne, das ist langweilig.

Geht auf den Kalmit und Weinbiet.


----------



## dhill (17. Oktober 2009)

War ich noch nicht. Vielleicht das nächste mal.
Ist das ne Tour oder ne amtliche DH Strecke.
Mein Bike wird nämlich immer Tourenuntauglicher. (dickere Gabel, Felgen...)
Hab übrigens am Kreuzweg ein paar Hüpfer reingebaut. Schon gesehen?
Gruß


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2009)

Tach Leude,

Also am Samstag wollt ich mal n bisje Tour testen. Wetter soll ja ganz genehm wern. Will wer mit?

Ich bin nicht sonderlich schnell oder konditionsstark, habe Spass am Fahren und wollte so auch auf Tour. Also stressfrei. Keine Rennen.
Die Strecke hab ich zum grossteil vor Augen, es könnte jedoch passieren, dass ich das ein oder andere mal eine Abfahrt verpasse. Das hiesse dann, bremsen, umdrehen.
Wenn wir nicht mehr als 4 oder 5 Radler wären, wäre das ganz gut. Wegen Fussgänger un so.
Also, so wie meine Strecke aussieht, ist das Verhältnis aus Bergsteigen und Bergabburnen relaitv ausgewogen. Einige Steigungen haben´s definitiv in sich. Einige Abfahrten dafür auch. Sofern man in unserer Region von "in sich" reden kann.

Die Runde befindet sich in der Riegelsberger Kante, Saarbrücker Urwald wird -wenn- dann nur angekratzt. Also, eher nicht mitten durch.
Start wäre am Riegelsberger Friedhof gegenüber der Saarbahnhaltestelle SÜD gegen 12Uhr. Würd ich sagen.

MfG, Andy


----------



## cpetit (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei. Geht es auch eine Stunde später?


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2009)

13uhr? jop, wäre auch genehm.


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2009)

Das rote ist die Strecke, das blaue der Weg zurück nach Hause, sobald wir das Ziel erreicht haben. Also, es ist zwar eine Runde (mit dem Blauen), aber ich will die Runde ab dem Zielpunkt noch etwas verfeinern.


----------



## DJJense (22. Oktober 2009)

Mist ich bekomme mein bike erst am Montag.Aber wenn du nochmal nen Termin hast kannste mich auf die Liste setzen.


Gruss Jensen


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Oktober 2009)

Shit, ich kann am Samstag nicht. Hab mich schon zum Radfahrn in den Vogesen verabredet. 
Haut rein und viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2009)

eijo, das is jetz quasi ne testfahrt.... bestatest odda wie ma sagt.


----------



## cpetit (23. Oktober 2009)

Geht morgen alles klar?

Mail mir mal bitte deine Handy-Nr., falls ich mich ein wenig verspäte.


----------



## LarsWiOh (29. Oktober 2009)

Eure nächste Tour würde mich dann eventuell auch interessieren....bin immer froh wenns mal ne neue Strecke gibt. Bin allerdings eher Bergab interessiert. Also wenn die Touren allzu lang werden dürfte das auch anstrengend werden mit meinem Rad. Also das Northshore iss eben nicht unbedingt so das Leichtgewicht........

Könnt ja mal hier schreiben falls nochmal was geplant ist.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Oktober 2009)

LarsWiOh schrieb:


> Eure nächste Tour würde mich dann eventuell auch interessieren....bin immer froh wenns mal ne neue Strecke gibt. Bin allerdings eher Bergab interessiert. Also wenn die Touren allzu lang werden dürfte das auch anstrengend werden mit meinem Rad. Also das Northshore iss eben nicht unbedingt so das Leichtgewicht........
> 
> Könnt ja mal hier schreiben falls nochmal was geplant ist.



hi,

sind die strecke letztes wochenende gefahren. und ja, is bergauf schon etwas strammer. und bergab hat die strecke nicht soo viel zu bieten.


----------



## LarsWiOh (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Andy.

Tja schade, bergauf iss mit meinem Radl schon quelerei. Knapp 18 Kilo und 9 Gang......der Rest erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## Koohgie (29. Oktober 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sind die strecke letztes wochenende gefahren. und ja, is bergauf schon etwas strammer. und bergab hat die strecke nicht soo viel zu bieten.



wieso nennt ihr dat dann ne enduro tour? 
enduro heisst doch normal, gemütlich kräfte schonend hoch, um es runter geil krachen zu lassen....alles andere ist doch unnötig mit einem enduro...


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Oktober 2009)

eijo.... wenn´s die strecke auch zulässt... da wir hier in der kante nicht sonderlich viel endurotaugliches (im eigentlichen sinne) ham, müssen wir eben so fahren wie es am ehesten dem entspricht. 

wobei, ich weiss nicht ob die strecke so mit nem cc oder marathon spass gemacht hätte.


----------



## LarsWiOh (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey Cocu....nur so nebenbei....schönes Rad


----------



## Koohgie (31. Oktober 2009)

ja danke, meinst bestimmt das pudel...

naja, zugegeben ist im saarland ein wenig schwieriger. aber da kann man die tour so planen das die berge hoch eher locker auf der waldautobahn und runter kann manns krachen lassen. bei mir wird so eine tour nie stramm...
weil ich mir die energie lieber für die abfahrt aufhebe, und wenns doch zu steil wird, dann schieb ich lieber. ist man selten wesentlich langsamer aber man spart kraft.
aber ist halt auch nicht jedermanns sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhill (31. Oktober 2009)

Enduro ist halt ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Für den einen heißt das gerne Berg runter, aber auch gern Berghoch. Für den anderen wo man runter will muss man *leider* auch Hoch 
Für mich trifft das zweitere zu und da finde ich passt der Begriff Freeride Tour besser.
Da weiß man wenigstens was gemeint ist. Das aber nur so nebenbei.
Ride on


----------



## LarsWiOh (2. November 2009)

@dhill

Und da ich das genauso sehe habe ich einen anderen Thread offen der da heißt Freeride/DH im Raum Saarbrücken 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es eher in diese Richtung geht....aber da ja keine schreibt muss ich mich ja woanders einklinken......

Ich warte immer noch auf die ultimative Strecke hier in der Region....HEUL


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. November 2009)

die wirsde nich finden.. zumindest nicht in dem ausmass, als dass es für einen freerider sinnvoll wäre.
aus dem grund hab ich mich bei der wahl meines rades so schwer getan. ursprünglich wollte ich ein SX Trail. War mir aber zu tourenuntauglich. Weil hoch muss ma hier immer wieder.

Würd ich jetz in der Nähe eines Bikeparks leben (Alpenregion wasweissich), wäre ein tourentaugliches Rad gar kein Thema.


----------



## dhill (2. November 2009)

LarsWiOh schrieb:


> @dhill
> 
> Und da ich das genauso sehe habe ich einen anderen Thread offen der da heißt Freeride/DH im Raum Saarbrücken
> 
> ...



Konnte den Thread nicht finden....
Ich komm aus Dillingen und hier in der Umgebung (10 km) gibt es ein paar gut gebaute Strecken. Man muss halt nur wissen wo!
Also wenn du Lust hast kannste dich mal dran hängen wenn du magst.
Ride on


----------



## Koohgie (2. November 2009)

LarsWiOh schrieb:


> @dhill
> 
> Und da ich das genauso sehe habe ich einen anderen Thread offen der da heißt Freeride/DH im Raum Saarbrücken
> 
> ...



ich wollte diesjahr noch anfangen was in zu bauen in raum sb...
nur muss ich zuerst noch ein paar prüfungen hinter mich bringen...


----------



## Skeletor23 (26. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ist die Sache erledigt oder fahrt ihr noch ab und an?
Wenn ja wär ich mal dabei.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Februar 2010)

so langsam könnt´s eigentlich wieder losgehn...


----------



## LarsWiOh (1. März 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander....sieht so aus als kommt wieder Leben in die Sache. Die erste Sonnenstrahlen zeigen sich und ich für meinen Teil werde mit jedem Grad über 0 zappeliger endlich wieder irgendwo runter zu rauschen. Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr auch mal vorgenommen im Raum Kleinblittersdorf ne Stelle zu suchen und was zu bauen. Oder ich hänge mich an Cocu dran im Raum Spichern.......mal schauen.......

Die Zeit iss wieder reif..........ABFAAAAAAAHRT!


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

wird aber auch zeit!!! temperatur for the win!!!


----------



## wollus (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus Leuts bin aus Homburg und hätte auch Interrese läuft hier in der Sache noch was ??


----------

